# GLOFORGE



## Wildwood

Learned about this over at IAP, and watched learn more VIDEO & you tube videos as well as reading info at the site. Penturners looking at engraving possibilities for their pens. Would anyone here have any interest or use this machine?

http://glowforge.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=4&v=0R3mMUsHFvU


----------



## waho6o9

Cool machine and for what it does it has a good price point.


----------



## oldnovice

Quite an interesting machine!
Decent price too.


----------

